# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Trứng chiên hàu- Đặc sản nổi tiếng Đài Loan - Ẩm thực Đài Loan

## Meoluoi9x

Đây là món ăn được chế biến từ nguyên liệu chính là trứng gà và hàu biển
Món trứng chiên hàu này cũng là một trong những món ăn mà bạn không nên bỏ qua khi đến Đài Loan. Đây là món ăn được chế biến từ nguyên liệu chính là trứng gà và hàu biển. Ngoài ra, người ta còn cho thêm vào đó bột khoai tây để bánh có thêm độ dẻo. Sự kết hợp tinh tế giữa trứng và hàu tuy khá là lạ nhưng lại cho ra đời một món ăn vô cùng quyến rũ. 


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Đài Loan (Đài Bắc - Đài Trung - Đài Nam - Cao Hùng) - Hà Nội (6 ngày 5 đêm) - Giá 22.680.000 VNĐ/Khách* - *Ha Noi - Dai Loan (Dai Bac - Dai Trung - Dai Nam - Cao Hung) - Ha Noi (6 ngay 5 dem) - Gia 22.680.000 VND/Khach*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đài Loan* - *tour du lich Dai Loan*

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Đài Loan - du lich Dai Loan*

----------


## dung89

Không biết vị thế nào nhưng chắc là bổ lắm  :cuoi:

----------

